# Specialized Toupe



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

Looking for a new saddle and thought I would give the Toupe a try since the LBS had a test one on hand. The cut out worked great and liked the shape but after 25 miles or so I noticed I could feel a lot of pressure on my seat bones.

Went back to the shop and told him about it and he said I will simply get use to it over time anfter my seat bones toughen up a little. Now I understand how riders get sore at the start of the season when they have not been riding as much throughout the winter, but I have ridden aalmost 3,000 miles (I know not a lot by most standards) so far this year are my seat bones really going to toughen up taht much more to make a difference?

Does anyone that have this saddle have the same first impressions?


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Not me, I use a Toupe on all six of my rides and couldn't be happier. My Fizik Arione, on the otherhand, bit into my toukis like a rabid dog.

FWIW, my butt didn't like a 130 Toupe, but it loves the 143, so it could just be a matter of the sizing. Supposedly, LBS that sell Toupes are supposed to have a butt sizer instrument to help you select the right width.


----------



## felix5150 (Mar 15, 2009)

If you liked the fit and shape of the Toupe, you may want to try the Avatar and Alias saddles which are similiar but have more padding. I went from the Toupe to the Romin, which is what I prefer now for longer rides.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

The Toupe is definitely designed to have your weight on the sit bones.

I too have moved to the Romin from the Toupe and couldn't be happier. I went from a 143 Toupe to the 155 Romin. The Romin is still very supportive but "cradle's" the sit bones a bit more spreading out that pressure you feel.

Try it, you might like it!

Cheers!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I have the 143 Toupe and like it adequately. No saddle is perfect, at least for me. I've tried the Romin and yes, it is initially very comfy. But after 60 miles, the inability to move back and forth a bit didn't suit my preferences. But it is a very good saddle and, I may just give it another try - perhaps this time a 155 - though the 143 Romin fit extremely well. 

If you get a Toupe, get the current (2010) "Expert" model ($100). Its pretty much the exact same saddle as the $150 high zoot Toupe. The graphics may be slightly different or it could be a fall-out (or second), but the HP model is not worth $50 more (I have them both). The "Team" model has solid rails which you don't need unless you're a full time racer - and a bit heavy (I also have one of these).

I like a thicker pad bib with the Toupe also. The Assos Mille works really well, and I put a good coat of "Udderly Smooth" cream" on the pad before saddling up. I'm good for century like this. You do need to spend some time for your sit bones to adapt. This is pretty much true with about any saddle.


----------



## _Ed (Sep 2, 2009)

I had an SLR, Antares and Aliante, and all of them left me with numbness after 2hrs in the saddle. Got a Toupe and after the first ride was sore on my sit bones, but no longer numb. A couple of weeks later my sit bones had got used to it.

With all the other saddles, I'd prefered a really thin chamois, which reduced pressure on the taint. However, with the toupe I now prefer a thicker chamois as the pressure is gone and the padding is is good on the bones (I also use the Assos Mille)


----------



## _Ed (Sep 2, 2009)

edit: delete - double post


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I couldn't' stand how wide the Romin was in the nose. It kept rubbing the inside of my legs and was annoying. Toupe is great for me, as is a regular old Sella Italia SLR.


----------



## c_kyle (May 28, 2010)

I have a Toupe on my mtb and its slightly more padded brother the Phenom Expert on my road bike. They're both very similar, and the Toupe is sorta more comfortable for me. It could be that the Phenom just needs more adjusting to get perfect.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

I went out this year on a quest for a saddle. My bike fitter suggested the Specialized line. Since he sold others but not the Specialized, I figured it was great advise. It seemed like everyone I talked to told me go with the Toupe. I tried it and it immediatly started hurting. I then tried the Alias and the Romin. I liked the Alias the best. Seemed to fit better for me. Then fror giggles, I tried the Toupe again (for some reason I wanted that saddle). The reults were the same. I was uncomfortible within 10 miles. Since I mostly ride long distances, this was not my saddle. I wound up on the Alias. Specialized takes back any saddle you are not 100% happy with. Keep trying until you find "THE ONE"


----------

